# Newbie



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi folks

Been lurking for a few weeks now, finally taken the plunge. New Fracino Piccino on the way next week. Looking at a Eureka Mignon for my grinder, though may wait for the new Eureka machines coming in March (have emailed Bella Barista for latest news).

First beans order subscription made to Pact Coffee.

Now researching accessories - milk jug, tamper stand etc.etc.

Any tips greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello Rob and welcome









Sounds like you are going to have lots to look forward to!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome

At last someone who read around and everything will just fall in to place, scales.


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jony said:


> Welcome
> 
> At last someone who read around and everything will just fall in to place, scales.


Thanks guys! Hmm.. scales - yes.

Knock box, cups, tamper mats, steam hose cloths - so many things to buy, so little time


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Hello Rob and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh Mildred! Thanks. Just been reading all about your towels - how do I get some please?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cups well acme outlet 1st port of call, knock box griendenstein.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

RoA19 said:


> Ooh Mildred! Thanks. Just been reading all about your towels - how do I get some please?


Yes! You need a bar towel







Except I have put the machine away now for a couple of weeks! Normal service should be up and running mid March









Just message me to discuss then


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome, nice set up, im sure youll love every minute (or not)


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Yes! You need a bar towel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly will do. Is there a gallery of options?


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Just signed up & paid for the Niche grinder on Indiegogo


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Having coughed up for the Niche, that's changed my plans somewhat for an interim grinder. Was going to be a Mignon but now thinking something a little less expensive. Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

2nd hand Mazzer SJ en route!


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jony said:


> Cups well acme outlet 1st port of call, knock box griendenstein.


Grindenstein (red) arrived yesterday. Cups on order from Loveramics. Weather delays to new machine & grinder - flippin' snow!


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Not often I praise Amazon, but fair play as their local driver is delivering daily, so all my start-up home kit bits are arriving thick & fast. Just need the machine & the grinder now lol.


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Took a little longer than originally planned - delays due to the weather - but finally got my new kit set up and working. Fracino Piccino (destined for an office, but never got there & only used a handful of times), Mazzer Super Jolly bought from KrisP on this site. Lots of new bits & bobs including a shiny new red Grindenstein. Backflushed with Caffiza, steam arm cleaned with Rinza.

1st shot pulled with fresh beans from Pact (Los Andes Honey Espresso from El Salvador - dark roast).

For a complete novice, not too bad at all


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Pretty cool, get coffee making


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Set up wifi plug to switch on machine before I get out of bed. New Loveramic teal capuccino cups. 15g fresh beans ground into double filter. 35g out. 100g milk steamed (still practise needed & no art skills). A very pleasing cup if I say so







Definitely bitten by the bug!


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I like the red and green colour scheme you've got going on!

The more cups you make the better you will get (unless you're me in which case it's 2 steps forward and 1 step back but all good fun and mostly drinkable)


----------



## Stevebo (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Rob

Im in the same position as yourself, and buying bits and bobs for my coffee machine. And was wondering if a temperature gauge for steaming the milk is worth getting ? Just a thought.

Stevebo


----------



## Stevebo (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Rob

Im in the same position as yourself, and buying bits and bobs for my coffee machine. And was wondering if a temperature gauge for steaming the milk is worth getting ? Just a thought.

Stevebo


----------

